# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 5e/Next Modular Monk (Class Rework, PEACH)

## Lord Ruby34

Modular Monk


Monk Google Doc
As part of my home games I've been reworking various classes, with some inspiration from already existing homebrew. (Most of the base class features and some of the techniques are either taken verbatim or inspired by the Laserllama's Alternative Monk.) 

Design Goals

Compatible with D&Done, as it standsIncrease the Power level to approximately Sorcerer/PaladinBe fun and engaging to playCapture Monk flavorGive Monk a role as the "complex" martialAttempt to avoid breaking the game

Current Concerns
The class may be too powerfulThe class may expend Ki to quickly to perform properlyIndividual Techniques are likely unbalancedNo actual level 15 abilityToo many options in combat could lead to analysis paralysis 

I would appreciate feedback for anyone who is willing to take the time to look through what I've written. I'll be playtesting it soon, but I make no claims that I'm exceptionally good at balance or design, and would love to hear other people's ideas, suggestions, and balance concerns.

----------

